# Victoria Arches - April 2012



## PaulPowers (Apr 2, 2012)

I had a few hours spare so decided to head under Manchester for a bit.



> The Victoria Arches were a series of arches built in the embankment of the River Irwell in Manchester. They served as business premises, landing stages for Steam packet riverboats and as World War II air-raid shelters. They were accessed from wooden staircases which descended from Victoria Street
> 
> Regular flooding of the river resulted in the closure of the steam-packet services in the early 20th century, following which the arches were used for general storage. In World War II they were converted into air raid shelters. The arches are now bricked up and inaccessible; the staircases were removed in the latter part of the 20th century.



A brilliant explore but as I went solo it was a bit strange when I heard voices, at parts the sounds from the street echo down manhole covers which is a bit un-nerving


----------



## Landsker (Apr 2, 2012)

very nicely done Paul as always! if im ever up in Manchester Im definitley going there.


----------



## nelly (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep !!!!!!!!


----------



## phill.d (Apr 3, 2012)

Have all the old signs gone now? I've not seen photos of them on reports for a while.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 3, 2012)

I am in love...


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 3, 2012)

phill.d said:


> Have all the old signs gone now? I've not seen photos of them on reports for a while.



sadly yes  and it looks like when the work on the site is finished they will be sealed again


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 3, 2012)

lovely find Paul..like this..


----------



## night crawler (Apr 3, 2012)

Excilent report and photo's


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice find, Fantastically lit as always!


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 16, 2012)

Manchester council are talking about converting the arches into an ultra modern office block so I created this petition

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/32518


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 16, 2012)

Just signed the petition  Why does everything have to be turned into bloody offices!


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 16, 2012)

This is what is proposed


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 16, 2012)

nice shots


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 16, 2012)

Councils are a law unto themselves. They have no interest in our history/heritage at all. Lets hope these plans are thwarted.

Nice to see this mate. Victorian engineering at It's best


----------



## smiler (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice One Paul, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## skeleton key (Apr 25, 2012)

Great stuff Paul


----------

